# Temperatur CPU



## vmsforeva (23. Mai 2013)

Hey,

Erstmals hier die Daten meines Rechners;

Prozessor; Intel Core i7 2700k
Grafikkarte; Geforce GTX 580
Mainborad; Asus P8P67
Arbeitsspeicher; 16GB DDR3
Lüfter; Der Name ist mir nicht bekannt aufjedenfall ein Standartlüfter der um die 20 Euro kostete (rot).

Ich habe den Rechner sowie er ist vor ca. einem Jahr bestellt.

Anfangs als ich den Rechner erhielt eingerichtet hab etc. war ein gewisses Tool Namens "Perfomance Tool" drauf.
Ich habe mit dem Rechner in der ersten Woche schon Spiele gespielt die allerdings nicht viel Anforderung brauchen zb. Counter Strike Source.
Allerdings ging nach 20 Minuten Spielzeit ca. der Rechner aus (wegen der Übertaktung bzg. der Temperatur)

Anfangs wollte ich ihn zurückschicken da ich dachte die "verkäufer" haben etwas defektes versehentlich eingebaut oder sowas.

Dann hab ich aber herrausgefunden das dieses Performance Tool zum Übertakten gut ist also machte ich es aus und schickte den Rechner nicht ein.

Neuerdings hab ich Crysis2 auf dem Computer getestet was auch einwandfrei läuft von der Leistung her.

Allerdings geht die CPU nach 2 Minuten Spielzeit von 40° auf ca. 98°

Mit dem Übertaktungstool habe ich mich auch vor 2 Monaten wieder angefreundet

Das Tool steht auf 1208 Memory / 783 Core.

Wenn man den Speichertakt umregeln will steht dort -802 MHz also als ob 2010MHz Standart wäre.

Screen : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich nie richtig beschäftigt mit dem Einbauen bzw. Ausbauen eines Rechners.

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie man nachschauen sollte ob etwas Kaput ist oder so.

Meine Fragen wären nun;

- Unten kommen 3 Screens, Warum sind die Temperaturen so hoch bei der CPU?

- Kann es sein das es irgendein Fehler mit dem Lüfter oder sonstigem gibt das die CPU nicht richtig gekühlt wird?

- Wenn man die Grafikkarte übertaktet wo wäre die Schmerzgrenze ? Bzw. wie weit ist es zu empfehlen wenn überhaupt?

- Standartmäßig stürzt der PC ab bei über 100° CPU (glaub ich) er fährt dann auch nicht mehr hoch es kommt nur eine Meldung das die CPU Temperatur zu hoch ist hat das irgendwelche gefahren für den Rechner? Bzw. was soll/kann man dagegen machen das sie so hoch ansteigt?

Hier ein Screen von Hardware Monitor (Temperatur) nach dem PC Start :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier einer nach 2 Minuten Spielzeit :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier einer nach 10 Minuten Spielzeit :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hierbei helfen.

LG


----------



## the.hai (23. Mai 2013)

Was für ein CPU Kühler ist denn montiert? denn 100°C ist einfach mal extrem pur. Ich geh von nem krassen Montagefehler aus.

Unbedingt das prüfen, was anderes kann es echt grad nicht sein. ist das Gehäuse auch belüftet?


----------



## vmsforeva (23. Mai 2013)

Hey,

Danke erstmals für deine Antwort

Ja Oben sind zumindest 2 Lüfter

Welcher CPU Kühler drin ist weiss ich auch nicht.

Hier sind 3 Fotos vom inneren des Rechners;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzigste was mir aufgefallen ist das bei Bild 3 der Lüfter wackelt wenn man ihn leicht berührt aber drehen tuht er sich ja deshalb glaube ich nicht das dies etwas damit zutun hat.

Ist übrigens das Gehäuse Phantom 410 Screen;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie soll ich überprüfen ob das ein Montagefehler ist?

LG


----------



## HordyH (23. Mai 2013)

sind 1,29 V Core Spannung net bissl arg?


----------



## Kotor (23. Mai 2013)

Hi,

den Lüfter selbst kann man schon mal bewegen wenn man ihn irgendwohin drückt.
Die Frage ist ... kannst du den ganzen Kühlkörper leicht bewegen ? Das wäre zB bedenklich.

Ich nehme stark an, dass die Halterung für den CPU Kühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards, ein Gegenstück hat.
Kannst du den anderen Gehäuse-Seitendeckel abnehmen ? Eventuell kannst du prüfen ob auf der Rückseite des Mainboards alles festgeschraubt ist.


----------



## vmsforeva (23. Mai 2013)

Keine ahnung ob 1,29 viel sind 

Hab nicht besonderst viel umgestellt seit ich den PC bekommen habe.

Vorhin war übrigens nochmal eine Szene ich hab nochmals versucht Crysis2 zu Spielen nach 20 Minuten Spielzeit das gleiche Fazit PC geht einfach aus.

Anschließend wollte ich ihn wieder starten und die Meldung "over CPU temperatur" war wieder da.

Dann lies ich den PC für 30 Minuten aus allerdings war die zu hohe CPU Temperatur nach 30 Minuten stillstand immernoch da 

LG


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Mai 2013)

Okay, der Kühler kommt von Xilience, was man so ablesen kann.

Aber ich bitte dich, montier den Kühler neu. Einfach runterschrauben, die WLP (= Wärmeleitpaste) mit Nagellackentferner, Alkohol, etc... wegwischen, und neue WLP auftragen.

Immerhin sagt dir der die ganze Zeit, zu hohe CPU Temperatur. Da kannst du den PC auch 3 Stunden auslassen, wird es immer das selbe Problem geben.

Und 1,29V sind schon bisschen hoch würde ich mal sagen. 

Sandy ist nicht Sandy-E!


----------



## Kotor (23. Mai 2013)

ja lass das mal mit dem Spielen, bevor du die CPU noch schrottest. 

vlt. hat HordyH noch eine Idee bez. 1,29VCore

Bios Settings prüfen !

Edit: das ganze Turbo Zeugs hätte ich sowieso vor einem Jahr schon deinstalliert.


----------



## the.hai (23. Mai 2013)

Der Kühler dürfte dieser sein: Xilence M303 (COO-XPCPU.M303) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Is nich der stärkste, aber selbst bei 100°C kann das nicht der Grund sein.

1,3V sind die grenze die man bei deinerm CPU maximal anlegen sollte, allerdings auch nur das mit ner sehr starken Kühlung, die du nicht hast. Ich würde erstmal den Kühler demontieren und mit neuer und dünn augetragener WLP wieder montieren. Dann schau nochmal. (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/239455-how-waermeleitpaste-richtig-auftragen.html)

Der CPU läuft auf standard Takt oder ist auch übertaket? sollte er auf stanni laufen, dann kann man bestimmt in der spannung noch runtergehen. dafür am besten mal in übertaktungs/undervolt threads einlesen. dein board sollte viel können. (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html)


----------



## vmsforeva (23. Mai 2013)

@Kotor,

Hab das andere Deck abgenommen das Mainboard ist allerdings korrekt angeschraubt.

Wie ist der "normalwert" bzw. der empfehlenswerte für die VCore?

Dann schau ich im Bios nach

LG


----------



## HordyH (23. Mai 2013)

wenn 1,3V das Maximum sind haben wa doch schon den fehler oder?!


----------



## Kotor (23. Mai 2013)

vmsforeva schrieb:


> @Kotor,
> Hab das andere Deck abgenommen das Mainboard ist allerdings korrekt angeschraubt.
> LG



Ja hoffe das dein Mainboard korrekt angeschraubt ist, ABER hast du auf der Rückseite des Mainboards zB ein Kreuz oder eine Platte, welche(s) das Gegenstück zur CPU-Kühler-Halterung, auf der Vorderseite des Mainboards, sein könnte ?

Die Herrschaften empfehlen eh bereits WLP neu aufzutragen und CPU Kühler zu demontieren...
Wenn der CPU Kühler von Hinten montiert ist musst du sowieso dein Mainboard ausbauen. 

Der empfohlene VCore Wert wäre vorerst mal "AUTO" und jegliches OC aus ! (ohne OC heißt vereinfacht: das BIOS sollte dir 4x3,5GHz anzeigen)
Weiters hat dein Bios sicher einen Hardware Monitor ... wobei hier die Temps. schon mal recht nützlich wären.


----------



## vmsforeva (23. Mai 2013)

Hey,

Danke für die Tipps the.hai und ja das ist der Kühler.

Habe mir prime runtergeladen und jetzt ca. 20 Minuten laufen gelassen

Ergebnisse :

core speed; immer ca. 2400 mhz

voltage;  immer ca. 1.016 V

Verbrauch;  30 - 70 Watt

Kern 0 - 91° (schon 3 Sekunden nach start)

Kern 1 - 98° (schon 3 Sekunden nach start)

Kern 2 - 98° (schon 3 Sekunden nach start)

Kern 3 - 98° (schon 3 Sekunden nach start)

Schaue jetzt im Bios das ich den Volt runterkriege und teste weiter.

LG

@Kotor wenn du mit Platte soetwas meinst;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann Ja 

Mache mich jetzt ins Bios

LG


----------



## Kotor (23. Mai 2013)

Foto ist recht unscharf ... eventuell fällt die Platte hinten ab, wenn du vorne die CPU Kühler schrauben löst. Kanns nicht genau sagen. 

Bevor du anfängst zu schrauben, mach dich wie angekündigt an dein Bios.


----------



## vmsforeva (23. Mai 2013)

Da ist irgendetwas nicht normal

PC gerade wieder hochgefahren immernoch alle 4 Kerne zwischen 90 und 98 ° und die Temperatur singt nun nichtmehr

EDIT: mein Fehler, prime war wieder am laufen 

Sicher das dies nur an der Spannung liegen kann?

& War gerade im Bios, hab allerdings unter AI Tweak kein "CPU Core Voltage" gefunden nur "CPU Voltage" soll ich das umstellen? bzw. kommt das aufs selbe hinaus?

Das konnte ich +/- 0.635 umändern.

LG


----------



## the.hai (24. Mai 2013)

Hast du denn den Kühler mal abgemacht und geschaut ob alles richtig wAR? manche montieren ihn mit schutzfolie^^

wenn dein 2700k nur mit 2,4ghz läuft, dann nur weil er schon runtertaktet wegen den TEMPS!!! der kühler muss das können, definitiv irgendein montage fehler, denn ein 2700k@stock kann nicht von diesem kühler auf 100°c gebracht werden.

vlt kann dir wer helfen, du scheinst ja nich so in-to-it zu sein  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## vmsforeva (24. Mai 2013)

Hey,

Hab gerade nochmal den Rechner aufgemacht und mir ist aufgefallen das da etwas verbogen ist (oder ist das nur die Halterung?) ;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde ja jemand holen weil ich mich recht wenig auskenne mit dem inneren des PC´s.

Allerdings ist die Finanzielle Lage meinerseits nicht sogut ich brauch derzeit jeden Cent.
ich bin froh das ich das mit dem Rechner damals irgendwie zusammenbekommen habe.

Ich hab gerade versucht selbst zu schauen ich glaube aber man kann das nicht einzelnd rausschrauben da kommt man mit dem Schraubenzieher nicht hin;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das ganze Mainboard mit allen Käbeln etc. ausbauen würde würde ich das 100% nichtmehr reinbekommen 

LG


----------



## the.hai (24. Mai 2013)

Keiner in deiner Nähe? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Wir nehmen kein Geld, keine Sorge, denn dafür gibs den Thread ja.


Die Delle in der Heatpipe ist unwichtig, bzw schon immer da. Solange du den Kühler nichtmal demontierst um korrekten Sitz zu gewährleisten bringt hier weiterraten nichts. Bei einer Fehlersuche muss man nach und nach alle Fehler ausmerzen, du hast es bei noch keinem gemacht^^ Xilence M303 Unboxing / Review Deutsch / HD - YouTube

der kühler müsste via pushpins befestigt sein, somit ist ne demontage des mainboards nicht nötig.

also ergreif die initiative, nur durch unsere ratschläge wird die temp nicht geringer.


----------



## shadie (24. Mai 2013)

Die SPannung scheint ja nun wesentlich besser aus zu sehen.

Ich denke der Kühlkörper liegt nicht zu 100% auf und der Anpressdruck ist nicht hoch genug.
Ergo gibt die CPU die Wärme an die Luft ab und nicht wie vorgesehen an den Kühler.

Wie von the.hai vorgeschlagen, Kühler demontieren Wärmeleitpaste neu auftragen und Kühler montieren,
dabei mal schauen, ob der 100% richtig aufliegt.


----------



## vmsforeva (24. Mai 2013)

Habe vorhin bei dem Anbieter angerufen von dem ich den PC bestellt habe.

Habe ihm die Situation erklärt und er meinte das diese Hiotze unnormal sei und er schätzt die CPU ist beschädigt oder so.

Er schlug mir vor das ich den PC einschicken lasse und sie es sich anschauen werden.

Das dauert zwar wieder ein Monat bis er hier ist aber ich lasse ihn einschicken.

Bin euch trozdem dankbar für eure Hilfe 

LG


----------



## the.hai (24. Mai 2013)

Also bevor ich nen Monat auf nen Rechner verzichte, hätte ich mal bischen Initiative gezeigt.

Was hast du gedacht, was kaputt is, das nur durch unser Gerede besser wird?

es kann eigentlich nur der kühler in kombi mit der spannung sein....aber naja, mach mal, dann hätteste aber auch nich fragen brauchen^^


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (24. Mai 2013)

Also den Kühler neu montieren geht auch in unter einem Monat^^
Wenn man sich im Internet eine Anleitung besorgt kann das fast jeder, auch ohne spezielle PC-Kenntnisse.


----------



## HordyH (25. Mai 2013)

Wtf! Und danach trotzdem ne ordentliche Rechnung bekommen!


----------



## HordyH (25. Mai 2013)

*mach doch mal easy, mach jetzt mal das was die Onkels hier dir sagen...mach mal den pc deckel auf und drück leicht von unten gegen den Kühlkörper...kannst du den paar mm nach oben drücken und "fällt" er dann wieder runter wenn du loslässt?*

und mach nochmal ein scharfes Foto von der Rückseite des Mainboard!


----------



## Luka_1990 (25. Mai 2013)

würde nicht zu viel an der VCore rumspielen, denn die steigende Elektromigration sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen


----------



## bobche (25. Mai 2013)

Da hilft nurmehr stickstoffkülung.


----------



## Skyline86 (25. Mai 2013)

Hmmm. Ich würde dir Raten zu prüfen ob der CPU Kühler richtig befestigt ist und ob die Wärmeleitpaste richtig auf dem CPU Headspreader gleichmässig verteilt worden ist! Wenn keine Wärmeleitpaste drauf ist, könnte die fehlende Wärmeleitpaste der GRund sein für die hohen Temps! Ansonsten, an einem schlechten Kühler kann das nicht liegen!

Ich würde dir Raten , einen Vernünftigen Kühler zu hollen Z.B EKL Brocken oder ähnliche, dazu eine gute Wärmeleitpaste auftragen wie die Prolimatec PK 1 oder PK2 oder PK3 . Die sind wirklich klasse und super zum Auftragen! Das beste was ich persöhnlich hatte!


Ansonsten würde ich dir ratten tools wie AIDA 64 oder Coretemp für die Temperaturauslese zu nutzen! Die sind zuverlässig!

Gruß Sky


----------



## vmsforeva (27. Mai 2013)

Hey,
@Hordy, genau das war der Fall wenn ich den Kühler "hochdrücke"

Ich hab ihn allerdings schon eingeschickt klar ist es ******* solange zu warten aber ich würde das nicht hinbekommen das ganze Mainboard auszubauen usw.

Ich habe wie erwähnt extrem wenig Kentnisse im bezug des inneren vom Rechner

Ich will mir schon Kenntnisse darüber holen Interessiere mich ja auch großteils für den Computer.

Aber ich will nichts ausbauen wo ich schon weiß das ich es nicht schaff das er am ende komplett ausgebaut dasteht und ich nichtsmehr reinbekomme.

Ich bin euch allen trozdem sehr dankabr für eure Hilfe zum Glück hab ich hierhin gefunden gutes Board 

LG


----------



## HordyH (27. Mai 2013)

*Du hättest nix ausbauen müssen!!!*Mensch Kerle

wenn es so war, dann hättest die pusch pins reingedrückt und fertig!jetzt wartest ewig für nix...und am ende drücken die dir noch irgendwas aufs auge!


----------



## the.hai (27. Mai 2013)

HordyH schrieb:


> *Du hättest nix ausbauen müssen!!!*Mensch Kerle
> 
> wenn es so war, dann hättest die pusch pins reingedrückt und fertig!jetzt wartest ewig für nix...und am ende drücken die dir noch irgendwas aufs auge!


 
jup so siehts aus. sorry TE, aber du ahst uns nichmal zugehört und wahrscheinlich nie vorgehabt was selber zu machen. wozu fragste dann? und naja, interesse am computer sieht anders aus für mich.


----------



## Alex555 (27. Mai 2013)

@TE: Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wieso du keinen der Ratschläge befolgt hast. Es muss sich um ein Problem mit dem Kühler handeln, wahrscheinlich hat der Kühler nicht mehr vernünftigen Kontakt mit der CPU. 
Dein Verkäufer wird dir nun sagen, dass der Kühler kaputt ist, und dir für teures Geld wieder ein Crap Teil draufbauen. 
Mit den Ratschlägen der Community hättest du für die Hälfte des Geldes und 1/4 der Zeit sogar noch besseres bekommen. 
Selbst der Boxed Kühler schafft es, den I7 so zu kühlen, dass er unter 80*C bleibt und sogar noch auf Standarttakt bleibt.
Edit: Bei meinem 2600K sind es 1,192V bei 3,5GHZ, also einiges niedriger als bei dir. So viel mehr sollte das eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## vmsforeva (31. Mai 2013)

Hey leute ich bins nochmal,

Ich hab heute folgende Nachricht von der Firma bekommen die den Rechner heute morgen erhielt;

-----------------------------------
anscheinend hat Sie unser Service telefonisch nicht erreicht.

Die Befestigung des CPU-Kühlers war gebrochen, daher wurde keine ordentliche Wärmeableitung sichergestellt. Vermutlich ein Transportschaden. Daher die schnelle und kulante Abwicklung.
-----------------------------------

Die haben Ihn jetzt einfach zurückgeschickt und durch den tollen DHL Transport ging die befestigung Kaputt 1A

Hat jemand evtl. ein Rat was ich nun machen könnte?

LG


----------



## the.hai (31. Mai 2013)

Häää?

Die haben dir den kaputt zurückgeschickt? das glaub ich nicht, wozu sonst der Satz:"daher die schnelle und kulante abwicklung."?

 Was haben die denn kulant gemacht, wenn sie ihn nicht reperaiert haben? ich denke das Fehlerbild war die ganze zeit da. Haste den rechner jetzte wieder in betrieb genommen und getestet?


----------



## vmsforeva (31. Mai 2013)

Nein er wurde erst um 16 Uhr heute losgeschickt.

Ein Satz nach dem kopierten stand noch falls sie ein Reperatur Service benötigen erreichen sie Ihn unter...

Ich glaub schon das dies heisst das Sie ihn einfach zurückgeschickt haben,

Und als ich reinschaute war nichts gebrochen sieht man auch auf den Bildern der vorherigen Beiträge glaub ich mal 

btw. warum Sie kulant sagen versteh ich auch nicht ganz

LG


----------



## the.hai (31. Mai 2013)

Nu warte erstmal ab, was bei dir ankommt. 

Ein Händler schickt nicht einfach zurück, entweder will er Geld von dir haben zwecks Reperatur oder er machts auf kulanz. Im ersten Fall hätte er solange vesucht dich zu erreichen, bis er es geschafft hätte, geht ja um Geld. 

Einfach zurückschicken wird der nicht machen, ohne jeglichen Kontakt mit dem Kunden, ist ja blödsinn für beide Seiten.


----------



## vmsforeva (31. Mai 2013)

Alles klar werde mich hier im Thema nochmal melden soweit der Rechner angekommen ist.

Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe bisher.

LG


----------



## vmsforeva (1. Juni 2013)

Hey.

Der PC ist heute angekommen und Sie haben den Lüfter ausgewechselt.

Allerdings kommt jetzt beim Start des Computers folgende Meldung;

Reboot and Select proper Boot device
or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key

Habt Ihr eine ahnung wieso das kommt?

Bzw. ob ich irgendwo etwas umstellen muss im Bios oder sowas?

Eine CD befindet sich nicht im Laufwerk

LG


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

Na siehste 

Schau mal zuerst ob alle kabel zwischen festplatten und mainboard richtig ver bunden sind. Wenn ja, dann liegt es bestimmt an der bootreihenfolge im bios.


----------



## vmsforeva (1. Juni 2013)

Hey.

Im Bios steht bei "Boot" :
Boot-Option-Prioritäten
Boot-Option #1 P2: ATAPI     iHES112   3
Boot-Option #2 P1: WDD WD20EARX-00PASBO
BBS-Prioritäten: Festplattenlaufwerk
BBS-Prioritäten: CD/DVD ROM-Laufwerk

Boot Ausetzung
P1: WDD WD20EARX-00PASBO
P2: ATAPI     iHES112   3


Muss ich da etwas umstellen oder so?

LG


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

Mach mal Bilder von deinen BiosEinstellungen.

Evtl haben die auch zu Testzwecken den Controller umgestellt (Raid/AhCI/IDE) weiß nich was bei dir eingestellt war.

im schlimmsten fall ist die fetsplatte beim transport hopps gegangen, aber das is mehr als unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## vmsforeva (1. Juni 2013)

Hier ein Bild von der Bios Startseite (einfaches Setup)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier eins vom überpunkt Boot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ich noch welche machen soll sag mir bescheid

Hoffe du kannst da etwas sehen 

& Kabel sitzen richtig

LG


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

Auf welche Platte sitzt dein Windows? und wieviele haste drinne?

Sollte es die 2tb sein, die bei Boot aussetzung genannt wird, dann ist der fall klar^^


----------



## vmsforeva (1. Juni 2013)

Hab nur die eine 2tb Platte

Meinst du die ist Kaputt und das leigt nicht an irgendetwas im Bioos :/?


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

So wie es saussieht liegst am bios.

nimm mal bei boot aussetzung die WD20earx raus. daran müsste es liegen. denn dein bios übergeht mit absicht sowohl das laufwerk als auch die platte beim booten, sind wie "dewaktiviert"...


----------



## vmsforeva (1. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich bei Boot-Aussetzung auf das WD20earx drücke kommt die Fehlermeldung um die es gerade geht ich kann da nichts umstellen indem ich draufklicke

LG


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

ach quatsch, streiche mal alles was ich gesagt habe, moment

1. setzt mal das Bios auf Standard zurück und probier dann mal.


----------



## vmsforeva (1. Juni 2013)

Hab ich, gleiches Problem


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

Probier mal unter SATA MODE jeweils einmal IDE/RAID/AHCI aus, ob es damit booten kann.


----------



## vmsforeva (1. Juni 2013)

Es war auf AHCI hab RAID und IDE ausprobiert, gleiches Problem bei beiden habs dann wieder auf AHCI gestellt.


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

Hmmm, das hört sich nicht gut an. Kann sein, dass deine Platte oder deine Windows Installation eine weg haben.

Versuchs mal mit der Windows Disk zu booten und schau ob du deine alte Installation findest um sie zu reparieren.


----------



## vmsforeva (1. Juni 2013)

Windows CD liegt drinnen 

Jetzt kommt dort nur ein Installationsfenster

Sprache Uhrzeit Tastatur ...

Muss ich unten rechts auf weiter klicken oder heisst das nicht nur das es aufgesetzt wird?

Bzw. findet es kein Winmdows oder wie kann ich das verstehen?

LG


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

Solange nichts mit installieren oder formatieren da steht, klick auf weiter. Danach müsste nämlich die richtige konsole kommen.


----------



## vmsforeva (1. Juni 2013)

Hey, Hab die Reperatur durchgeführt der PC ist jetzt oben

Allerdings befindet sich nur FurMark,HDTune und Winstress drauf alles was ich drauf hatte ist weg.

Glaubst du die haben die Festplatte neu Formatiert? Oder wieso ist alles weg?

LG


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

Alle deine daten usw sind weg?

Schau mal bei systemeigenschaften, ob es noch deine installation, mit deinem nutzer ist oder ob sie es platt gemacht haben.


----------



## HordyH (1. Juni 2013)

Hättest mal auf uns gehört


----------



## vmsforeva (1. Juni 2013)

Habens neu draufgehauen war zwar viel drauf aber nja.

@HordyH, beides hatte vor und nachteile die haben auch noch das Netzteil ersetzt nicht nur den Kühler.

Hauptsache der PC Funktioniert wieder.

Danke nochmals

LG


----------



## the.hai (1. Juni 2013)

vmsforeva schrieb:


> Habens neu draufgehauen war zwar viel drauf aber nja.
> 
> @HordyH, beides hatte vor und nachteile die haben auch noch das Netzteil ersetzt nicht nur den Kühler.
> 
> ...



Cool, ein Shop der ohne Rückfragen die Festplatte formatiert.  Würde ich sofort wieder kaufen bei denen^^


----------



## Gerstag (2. Juni 2013)

Das ließt sich wie ein Roman des Schreckens hier. Dem "-PC-Fachmann-" hätte ich einen Einlauf verpasst. Wenn die das NT getauscht haben, haste mal geschaut das auch wieder das gleiche verbaut wurde ? Einfach Festplatte formatieren geht ja mal gar nicht.

Würde mich interresieren wo du den Pc eingeschickt hast ? Bzw. ("...Reparieren..") ?

Ich hoffe du hast für diesen "Service" kein Geld ausgegeben, keinen Cent war das m.M wert.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Juni 2013)

Gerstag schrieb:


> Das ließt sich wie ein Roman des Schreckens hier. Dem "-PC-Fachmann-" hätte ich einen Einlauf verpasst. Wenn die das NT getauscht haben, haste mal geschaut das auch wieder das gleiche verbaut wurde ? Einfach Festplatte formatieren geht ja mal gar nicht.
> 
> Würde mich interresieren wo du den Pc eingeschickt hast ? Bzw. ("...Reparieren..") ?
> 
> Ich hoffe du hast für diesen "Service" kein Geld ausgegeben, keinen Cent war das m.M wert.



Sie haben die Reparatur ja auf Kulanz ausgeführt, sagte er zumindest.
Ausserdem wissen wir ja gar nicht ob die Platte vom Service formatiert wurde. Kann auch vom TE selber gemacht worden sein, da wie ihr bemerkt habt er nicht gerade sehr viele Erfahrungen mit PCs hat.


----------

